# ONR Colour/Smell



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

I just got some ONR from a different supplier (reliable).

It's been a while since I bought some and this one looks (deeper blue) and smells different (fruitier). My last ONR had New Formula sticker, as has this one.

My question - has it's been changed again/recently? (with an even newer 'new formula')

God I hope this make sense.

As ever, thanks in advance.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

My understanding is the last big change in ONR occurred in 2012, there might have been some minor tweaks to the formula but I cannot think of any posts which talked about this. I still have the older version so cannot really say anything about the colour or smell.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes the colour and odour did change very slightly with version 2.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

S63 said:


> Yes the colour and odour did change very slightly with version 2.


The 2012 Version takes it to #3...

Despite popular belief that it might have only just landed from a place beyond
Mars, ONR has been around quite a few years now. 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowiepete said:


> ....
> 
> Despite popular belief that it might have only just landed from a place beyond
> Mars, ONR has been around quite a few years now.
> ...


Steve, you may have a better idea than I do but I think ONR was released in early 2006 or maybe late 2005


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> The 2012 Version takes it to #3...
> 
> Despite popular belief that it might have only just landed from a place beyond
> Mars, ONR has been around quite a few years now.
> ...


Whatever version it was in 2012 ...it changed..as one would expect.:thumb:


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, as an extra question to ONR experts, have you tried the Wash+Wax version and if so how do you rate it?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

lucky_paddy said:


> Hi, as an extra question to ONR experts, have you tried the Wash+Wax version and if so how do you rate it?


Not tried it as perfectly happy with the basic ONR. Feedback from Autogeeks etc say it is a nice one step product. It would obviously limit what can be used after ONR+Wax but maybe for some the lack of options is useful.


----------

